# Internet Explorer unbrauchbar gemacht



## eDreamer (31. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich hab da ein Problem das mir, entschuldigt den Ausdruck, so ziemlich auf die Eier geht. Mein IE startet egal wie oft ich die Startseite verändere mit der URL  . Wenns geht guckt mal lieber nicht drauf, ansonsten bekommt ihr die Krankheit auch noch. Wenn ich irgend eine URL eingebe, wird die abgefangen und von der dämlichen Search Engine ausgewertet. Wie gesagt, ich kommt nicht klar damit, das die Vögel meinen IE in beschlag nehmen. Jemand ne Ahnung wie ich davon los komme ?

THX


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (31. Dezember 2003)

hört sich ganz nach einem Trojaner an. Schon mal den Rechner mit einem Antivir-Programm gecheckt?

Statt dem Antivir (oder wenn dieses nichts findet) tut es auch "AdAware" oder "Spybot Search & Destroy" (einfach mal danach über Google suchen, hab jetzt leider keinen Link)


Dunsti


----------



## Johannes Postler (31. Dezember 2003)

Es gibt da so ein Tool - noURL heisst es glaube ich - mit dem man verhindern kann, dass die Startseite im IE verändert wird.

tirolausserfern


----------



## eDreamer (1. Januar 2004)

AdAware und Norton hab ich schon durchlaufen lassen, ohne Erfolg. 
Ich machs nochmal.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (1. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von eDreamer _
> *AdAware und Norton hab ich schon durchlaufen lassen, ohne Erfolg.
> Ich machs nochmal. *



Sind diese beiden auch auf den aktuellsten Stand? 


Dunsti


----------



## remuen (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo eDreamer

Ein ähnliches Problem hat mich kürzlich beinahe zur Verzweiflung gebracht. 

Schau doch mal hier  http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials139122.html nach, vielleicht hilft Dir meine Lösung weiter.

Gruss
René


----------



## eDreamer (3. Januar 2004)

wow danke, vielen Dank.

diese CWShredder Software hat das Problem beseitigt.

Noch mal vielen Dank.


----------

